# [Risolto]OpenVpn Tra Azienda e Casa

## Pancu

Salve a tutti.

Ho la necessita di creare una VPN(pensavo OpenVPN) tra il PC (Vista Windows) della mia azienda e la mia rete casalinga (Gentoo).

La mia rete Lan casalinga è un server impostato come firewall con Shorewall.Indirizzi Ip del tipo 192.168.0.0/24.

La rete in azienda è una Lan con indirizzi del tipo 10.8.0.0/24.

Vorrei poter utilizzare le cartelle condivise con Samba e altri servizi dal mio ufficio.

E' possibile??

Esiste qualche guida in merito??

Grazie in anticipo.

AndreaLast edited by Pancu on Tue Oct 23, 2007 3:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai guardato sullla home page del progetto openvpn ?

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

....non mi é sembrata una richiesta di supporto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

In due parole, si puo' fare *se*

PRIMO: openvpn funziona sotto vista. Non ho mai provato (si sotto xp)

SECONDO: la tua rete di casa ha un server openvpn su indirizzo ip pubblicamente raggiungibile (o quella dell'ufficio, ma mi pare gia' piu' complesso se non sei tu il sysad)

Fede

----------

## Kernel78

Io tempo addietro avevo fatto una cosa simile seguendo la documentazione presente sul sito di openvpn.

Requisiti indispensabili:

- il server openvpn deve essere raggiungibile da fuori

- la porta openvpn deve essere aperta (e raggiungibile nel caso di router)

- il client openvpn giri su quella ciofeca di vista (io l'avevo utilizzato su xp)

Una volta che la vpn è instaurata devi controllare che i servizi a cui vuoi accedere rispondano anche sull'interfaccia virtuale e poi fai come se fossi a casa tua, ovviamente il collo di bottiglia diventa la banda in upstream del tuo abbonamento casalingo.

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io tempo addietro avevo fatto una cosa simile seguendo la documentazione presente sul sito di openvpn.
> 
> Requisiti indispensabili:
> 
> - il server openvpn deve essere raggiungibile da fuori
> ...

 

sì va, ma di merda e devi settare a mano della roba

per samba puoi usare routing se hai un wins server oppure bridging (ma io consiglio routing)

----------

## Kernel78

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io tempo addietro avevo fatto una cosa simile seguendo la documentazione presente sul sito di openvpn.
> 
> Requisiti indispensabili:
> 
> - il server openvpn deve essere raggiungibile da fuori
> ...

 

in che senso va di merda e cosa devi settare a mano ?

Io a mano ho configurato il server openvpn (e il client), ho configurato iptables per aprire la porta e usavo il proxy senza nessun problema.

Andava tutto alla perfezione ...

----------

## drizztbsd

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *drizztbsd wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io tempo addietro avevo fatto una cosa simile seguendo la documentazione presente sul sito di openvpn.
> 
> Requisiti indispensabili:
> 
> - il server openvpn deve essere raggiungibile da fuori
> ...

 

Su vista bisogna mettere:

```
route-method exe

route-delay 2
```

 nel file di configurazione

----------

## federico

Come mai quelle features?

Come mai vista fa cosi' cagare?

Quanto lo odio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come mai vista fa cosi' cagare?

 

Perchè potrai dire ai tuoi amici: Visto che parto an*le che è?  :Razz: 

----------

## lsegalla

io una volta ne ho fatta una... che dopo un po' non è più andata (con mandriva e suse però)

e alla fine ho mandato in m**a anche la vpn aziendale, ahah

----------

## fikiz

puoi provare tinc (e' in portage, e gira anche su XP... non so con Vista). funziona bene, e' efficace ed e' molto piu' semplice da configurare che OpenVPN. per una cosa semplice come una VPN tra ufficio e casa e'  una figata.

ciao!

----------

## Kernel78

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> puoi provare tinc (e' in portage, e gira anche su XP... non so con Vista). funziona bene, e' efficace ed e' molto piu' semplice da configurare che OpenVPN. per una cosa semplice come una VPN tra ufficio e casa e'  una figata.
> 
> ciao!

 

Perchè ? openvpn è complicato da configurare ?

----------

## BaNdit400

Ho avuto esperienze varie con OpenVPN ed è vero che per farlo funzionare è necessario che la macchina sia "esposta" pubblicamente nella grande rete. Qualora non lo fosse è necessario provvedere al giusto reindirizzamento dei pacchetti destinati alle porte di competenza.

Inoltre, qualora dovesse verificarsi una caduta della connessione, è necessario riavviare OpenVPN, se va bene, sulla macchina che l'ha subita; per lo meno questo è ciò che accadeva a me.

Volendo gettare la propria attenzione altrove, se per te non è un problema, potresti prevedere l'uso di Hamachi. Esistono client Hamachi per sistemi Windows, MacOS ed ovviamente Linux: Gentoo ha il suo client già nel portage.

Il funzionamento è abbastanza sicuro, solido, non richiede attenzioni particolari e può funzionare anche con hosts posti dietro a firewall: la connessione effettuata ai server intermediari permette l'instaurazione della comunicazione tra i vari hosts anche se protetti. Il prosieguo della comunicazione e lo scambio dei dati avviene, invece, in puro stile P-t-P.

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## lsegalla

Io ero abituato a configurare vpn da casa con xp o win2000 e non avevo problemi, con linux e openVPN ci son riuscito na volta... e la VPN continuava a cadere poi; il perchè saperlo... avevo una persona dall'altra parte che guardava il server cercando di capire il perchè di tutto questo ma... niente da fare.

Più avanti appena ho occasione provo anche con tinc

----------

## federico

Sara' che sei un niubbo :p

Ahha no dai scherzo a volte e' capitato anche a me che le vpn non funzionassero per problemi mistici.

----------

## fikiz

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè ? openvpn è complicato da configurare ?

 non ho mica detto che openvpn sia complicato... dico solo che tinc e' piu' semplice (a mio parere). per una piccola cosa come quella che chiede Pancu credo che sia un vantaggio.

ciao!

----------

## federico

E' vero infatti che tinc e' piu' semplice di openvpn, il quale volendo puo' essere molto complicato.

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi ho un problema con la mia openVPN.

Ha funzionato perfettamente, fino a ieri, giorno in cui è arrivato l'omino a montare Fastweb.

Ora quando provo a connettermi dal client mi da questo errore:

```
Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 OpenVPN 2.0.9 Win32-MinGW [SSL] [LZO] built on Oct  1 2006

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 IMPORTANT: OpenVPN's default port number is now 1194, based on an official port number assignment by IANA.  OpenVPN 2.0-beta16 and earlier used 5000 as the default port.

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info.

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 LZO compression initialized

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:138 EF:38 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ]

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:1450 EF:42 EB:135 ET:0 EL:0 AF:3/1 ]

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 Local Options hash (VER=V4): '41690919'

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): '530fdded'

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 UDPv4 link local: [undef]

Tue Oct 23 09:03:35 2007 UDPv4 link remote: 151.51.60.164:1194
```

Che può essere?

Fastweb chiude la porta 1194 in uscita??

Vorrei precisare che Fastweb è stato montato dalla parte client.

Grazie.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma di quale errore parli ? nella parte ce hai riportato al massimo si vede un warning ...

----------

## Pancu

Si è un warning, ma cmq il client non riesce ad acquisire un indirizzo ip dal server.

Possibile che fastweb chiuda la connessione sulla porta 1194 UDP??

----------

## Pancu

Questo è l'errore che riporta il log del client su fastweb.

```
Tue Oct 23 11:38:10 2007 TLS Error: TLS key negotiation failed to occur within 60 seconds (check your network connectivity)

Tue Oct 23 11:38:10 2007 TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
```

Shorewall mi restituisce:

```
Oct 23 11:33:13 andreasv Shorewall:fw2vpn:ACCEPT:IN= OUT=tun0 SRC=10.8.0.1 DST=10.8.0.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Oct 23 11:33:15 andreasv Shorewall:fw2vpn:ACCEPT:IN= OUT=tun0 SRC=10.8.0.1 DST=10.8.0.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Oct 23 11:33:16 andreasv Shorewall:fw2vpn:ACCEPT:IN= OUT=tun0 SRC=10.8.0.1 DST=10.8.0.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

Oct 23 11:33:17 andreasv Shorewall:fw2vpn:ACCEPT:IN= OUT=tun0 SRC=10.8.0.1 DST=10.8.0.255 LEN=78 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=58

```

Potete gentilmente aiutarmi??

Grazie.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

Devi aprire openvpn server dalla parte della adsl e openvpn client dalla parte di fastweb, se hai certificati in ssl io li ricreerei nel dubbio. Per il resto, no, fastweb non filtra la 1194 udp in uscita perche' io la utilizzo serenamente.

----------

## Pancu

ho risolto grazie.

Avevo configurato erroneamente il firewall.Grazie!

----------

## federico

[quote="Pancu"]ho risolto grazie.

Avevo configurato erroneamente il 

Metti il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo del topic!  :Smile: 

----------

## oleo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io tempo addietro avevo fatto una cosa simile seguendo la documentazione presente sul sito di openvpn.
> 
> Requisiti indispensabili:
> 
> - il server openvpn deve essere raggiungibile da fuori
> ...

 

Ciao! Riesumo questo topic perchè sto valutando la possibilità di creare una VPN con OpenVPN ora che Hamachi non viene più supportato per linux e si appresta ad uscire anche dal portage.

Ho un server casalingo dietro rete fastweb, un fisso sempre dietro rete fastweb e un portatile che collego su diverse adsl. L'idea era quella di installare il server openVPN sul server casalingo e i client sugli altri pc.

Sul sito di openVPN leggo:

```
With OpenVPN, you can:

    * tunnel networks over NAT, 
```

Il lapidario post di Kernel78 (punto 1 dei requisiti fondamentali) non lascerebbe alcun scampo alla mia idea di creare tale VPN ma quella frasina sul sito di openVPN ha riacceso qualche speranza... Voi che ne dite? E' fattibile?

----------

## Kernel78

Per queste cose fastweb è la peggio merda che ci sia ... essendo una rete nattata ti rende impossibile hostare un server che debba essere accessibile da fuori fastweb ... a meno che non ti compri un costoso ip pubblico ...

Personalmente ho sempre preferito rinunciare alla lusinga di quella velocità per avere il vantaggio di un ip pubblico  :Wink: 

----------

## oleo

Hai perfettamente ragione... ma quando decisi di abbonarmi a fastweb ancora era credibile la promessa della fibra per tutti: ho il tombino con la fibra fastweb a 200mt da casa.   :Evil or Very Mad:  E adesso, per varie ragioni, mi risulta difficile cambiare operatore...

Ma tornando al punto: assodata l'impossibilità di aprire un server openvpn dentro la MAN di fastweb, c'è qualche possibilità se si parla di IPV6? Su tutte le macchine client avrei la possibilità di abilitarlo. Sto già leggendo qualche tutorial tra cui la Guida al routing IPv6 con Gentoo ma mi chiedo: il trucchetto dell'IpV6 funziona anche con OpenVPN?

----------

## Kernel78

su ipv6 non sono informatissimo ma se sei nattato non penso che cambi qualcosa se anche ti metti a usare ipv6 invece che ipv4 ...

----------

## oleo

Sto giusto facendo delle prove ora. Ho installato net-misc/gateway6 e ora il mio pc ha un indirizzo ipv6 raggiungibile dall'esterno, tant'è che posso pingarlo dall'esterno con successo.

Continuerò nella mia ricerca poi vi farò sapere,

ciao ciao!   :Cool: 

----------

## Onip

da quel che ricordo dall'esame di reti con ipv6 dovresti avere un indirizzo univoco per ogni dispositivo.

----------

## lucapost

Dovresti provare a configurare un tunnel broker, ad esempio utilizzando http://go6.net/.

Ci sono molti howto in rete a riguardo, anche in italiano. Ne ho trovati alcuni:

http://it.bongolinux.com/fastweb-ottenere-un-ip-pubblico-senza-sforzo/13155/

http://www.linuxfeed.org/free/come-avere-un-indirizzo-ip-pubblico-gratis-con-fastweb-ed-ubuntu.html

ps: sono in una situazione simile, ma con gestore di rete diverso da fastweb, tempo fa valutavo la possibilità di configurare il mio router con openwrt in questo modo.

----------

